# [SOLVED, sort of] Kernel, BIOS? marvell + RTL8169

## Vieri

I have a Biostar TForce 550 motherboard with an onboard Marvell 88e1116 PHY gigabit ethernet nic and a PCI realtek RTL8169 S-32 card.

While older 3com network cards work fine on the same motherboard, the above-mentioned nics don't.

Some info:

uname -a:

Linux inf-fw 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Sun Sep 3 03:06:13 CEST 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ GNU/Linux

lsmod:

Module                  Size  Used by

3c59x                  49972  0 

aacraid                65216  0 

sx8                    20368  0 

DAC960                 75952  0 

cciss                  38920  0 

cpqarray               26312  0 

3w_9xxx                36996  0 

3w_xxxx                30496  0 

atp870u                34752  0 

dc395x                 38096  0 

qla1280               120848  0 

imm                    14664  0 

dmx3191d               14592  0 

sym53c8xx              79908  0 

fdomain                16364  1 

BusLogic               26752  0 

aic7xxx               140664  0 

aic79xx               185308  0 

scsi_transport_spi     27520  4 dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

ata_piix               14404  0 

sata_vsc               10308  0 

sata_sis                9860  0 

sata_sx4               15876  0 

sata_nv                12228  6 

sata_via               10500  0 

sata_svw                9732  0 

sata_sil               12296  0 

sata_promise           14532  0 

libata                 77016  9 ata_piix,sata_vsc,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   26376  0 

ohci1394               36616  0 

ieee1394              109240  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hcd               22404  0 

uhci_hcd               25680  0 

lspci -vvv (see reply further down).

Grub kernel line:

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 doscsi vga=0 real_root=/dev/evms/root udev doevms2 noapic

/usr/src/linux/.config:

CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

CONFIG_R8169=y

CONFIG_R8169_NAPI=y

CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y

ifconfig eth1:

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:F4:ED:7B:DA  

          inet addr:10.215.145.240  Bcast:10.215.147.255  Mask:255.255.252.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xa000 

ping 10.215.145.240:

PING 10.215.145.240 (10.215.145.240) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 10.215.145.240: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.059 ms

64 bytes from 10.215.145.240: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.020 ms

--- 10.215.145.240 ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1000ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.020/0.039/0.059/0.020 ms

ping 10.215.144.91:

PING 10.215.144.91 (10.215.144.91) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 10.215.145.240 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.215.145.240 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 10.215.144.91 ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 0 received, +2 errors, 100% packet loss, time 1001ms

, pipe 2

The above pings and ifconfig are identical whether I try using the RTL8169 or the Marvell nic. Of course, if I use the older 3com PCI cards, all pings (including LAN pings) work fine.

As far as the RTL8169 is concerned I also downloaded the latest r1000 driver and insmodded it (also appeared in lsmod) but with no luck (same results).

Any suggestions?Last edited by Vieri on Thu Oct 12, 2006 11:46 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Not about getting gentoo installed, but a hardware support question. So moved here.

----------

## Vieri

I will try to boot with apic=debug and post the log here.

(the boot process freeezes when it tries to "detect ide" but there is no "kernel panic" message)

Can booting with noapic actually cause trouble detecting the onboard Marvell nic?Last edited by Vieri on Thu Sep 07, 2006 7:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vieri

lspci -vvv:

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Unknown device cb84

	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0

	Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

		Command: BaseUnitID=0 UnitCnt=15 MastHost- DefDir- DUL-

		Link Control 0: CFlE+ CST- CFE- <LkFail- Init+ EOC- TXO- <CRCErr=0 IsocEn- LSEn+ ExtCTL- 64b-

		Link Config 0: MLWI=16bit DwFcIn- MLWO=16bit DwFcOut- LWI=16bit DwFcInEn- LWO=16bit DwFcOutEn-

		Link Control 1: CFlE- CST- CFE- <LkFail+ Init- EOC+ TXO+ <CRCErr=0 IsocEn- LSEn- ExtCTL- 64b-

		Link Config 1: MLWI=8bit DwFcIn- MLWO=8bit DwFcOut- LWI=8bit DwFcInEn- LWO=8bit DwFcOutEn-

		Revision ID: 1.03

		Link Frequency 0: 1.0GHz

		Link Error 0: <Prot- <Ovfl- <EOC- CTLTm-

		Link Frequency Capability 0: 200MHz+ 300MHz+ 400MHz+ 500MHz+ 600MHz+ 800MHz+ 1.0GHz+ 1.2GHz- 1.4GHz- 1.6GHz- Vend-

		Feature Capability: IsocFC+ LDTSTOP+ CRCTM- ECTLT- 64bA- UIDRD-

		Link Frequency 1: 200MHz

		Link Error 1: <Prot- <Ovfl- <EOC- CTLTm-

		Link Frequency Capability 1: 200MHz- 300MHz- 400MHz- 500MHz- 600MHz- 800MHz- 1.0GHz- 1.2GHz- 1.4GHz- 1.6GHz- Vend-

		Error Handling: PFlE+ OFlE+ PFE- OFE- EOCFE- RFE- CRCFE- SERRFE- CF- RE- PNFE- ONFE- EOCNFE- RNFE- CRCNFE- SERRNFE-

		Prefetchable memory behind bridge Upper: 00-00

		Bus Number: 00

	Capabilities: [e0] #00 [fee0]

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

	Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 3405

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

	Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 3405

	Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

	Region 4: I/O ports at 1c00 [size=64]

	Region 5: I/O ports at 1c40 [size=64]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

	Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 3405

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

	Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 3405

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 7

	Region 0: Memory at fe02f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

	Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 3405

	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

	Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 5

	Region 0: Memory at fe02e000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Capabilities: [44] Debug port

	Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:04.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

	Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 3405

	Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

	Region 4: I/O ports at f400 [size=16]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:05.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

	Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 5403

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

	Region 0: I/O ports at 09f0 [size=8]

	Region 1: I/O ports at 0bf0 [size=4]

	Region 2: I/O ports at 0970 [size=8]

	Region 3: I/O ports at 0b70 [size=4]

	Region 4: I/O ports at e000 [size=16]

	Region 5: Memory at fe02d000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [b0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/2 Enable-

		Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

	Capabilities: [cc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:05.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

	Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 5403

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

	Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 10

	Region 0: I/O ports at 09e0 [size=8]

	Region 1: I/O ports at 0be0 [size=4]

	Region 2: I/O ports at 0960 [size=8]

	Region 3: I/O ports at 0b60 [size=4]

	Region 4: I/O ports at cc00 [size=16]

	Region 5: Memory at fe02c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [b0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/2 Enable-

		Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

	Capabilities: [cc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

	I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

	Memory behind bridge: fde00000-fdefffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: fdd00000-fddfffff

	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

	Capabilities: [b8] #0d [0000]

	Capabilities: [8c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

	Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 820a

	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0 (500ns min, 1250ns max)

	Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 7

	Region 0: Memory at fe024000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

		Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

	Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:08.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

	Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 2503

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0 (250ns min, 5000ns max)

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

	Region 0: Memory at fe02b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Region 1: I/O ports at c800 [size=8]

	Region 2: Memory at fe02a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Region 3: Memory at fe029000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [70] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=8

		Vector table: BAR=2 offset=00000000

		PBA: BAR=3 offset=00000000

	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable-

		Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

	Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 10

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

	Memory behind bridge: fdc00000-fdcfffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdb00000-00000000fdb00000

	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

	Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

	Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

		Address: 00000000fee00000  Data: 4041

	Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

	Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

		Device: Supported: MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

		Device: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

		Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

		Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

		Device: MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

		Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Port 4

		Link: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

		Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

		Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1

		Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

		Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

		Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

		Slot: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power-

		Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 10

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff

	Memory behind bridge: fda00000-fdafffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fd900000-00000000fd900000

	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

	Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

	Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

		Address: 00000000fee00000  Data: 4049

	Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

	Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

		Device: Supported: MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

		Device: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

		Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

		Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

		Device: MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

		Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Port 3

		Link: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

		Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

		Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1

		Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

		Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

		Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

		Slot: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power-

		Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 10

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 00008000-00008fff

	Memory behind bridge: fd800000-fd8fffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fd700000-00000000fd700000

	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

	Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

	Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

		Address: 00000000fee00000  Data: 4051

	Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

	Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

		Device: Supported: MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

		Device: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

		Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

		Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

		Device: MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

		Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Port 2

		Link: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

		Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

		Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1

		Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

		Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

		Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

		Slot: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power-

		Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 10

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 00007000-00007fff

	Memory behind bridge: fd600000-fd6fffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fd500000-00000000fd500000

	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

	Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

	Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

		Address: 00000000fee00000  Data: 4059

	Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

	Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

		Device: Supported: MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

		Device: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

		Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

		Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

		Device: MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

		Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Port 1

		Link: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

		Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

		Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1

		Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

		Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

		Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

		Slot: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power-

		Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 10

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 00006000-00006fff

	Memory behind bridge: fd400000-fd4fffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e8000000-00000000eff00000

	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

	Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

	Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

		Address: 00000000fee00000  Data: 4061

	Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

	Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

		Device: Supported: MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

		Device: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

		Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

		Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

		Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

		Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Port 0

		Link: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

		Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk+ ExtSynch-

		Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16

		Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

		Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

		Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

		Slot: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power-

		Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

		!!! Possibly incomplete decoding

		Command: WarmRst+ DblEnd-

		Link Control: CFlE- CST- CFE- <LkFail- Init+ EOC- TXO- <CRCErr=0

		Link Config: MLWI=16bit MLWO=16bit LWI=16bit LWO=16bit

		Revision ID: 1.02

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Capabilities: [f0] #0f [0010]

01:07.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 74)

	Subsystem: 3Com Corporation 3C905C-TX Fast Etherlink for PC Management NIC

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 64 (2500ns min, 2500ns max), Cache Line Size 10

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

	Region 0: I/O ports at bc00 [size=128]

	Region 1: Memory at fdeff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

	[virtual] Expansion ROM at fdd00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

	Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang]

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 64 (750ns min, 2000ns max)

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 7

	Region 0: I/O ports at b800 [size=64]

	[virtual] Expansion ROM at fdd40000 [disabled] [size=64K]

01:09.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang]

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 64 (750ns min, 2000ns max)

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

	Region 0: I/O ports at b400 [size=64]

	[virtual] Expansion ROM at fdd50000 [disabled] [size=64K]

01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

	Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 32 (8000ns min, 16000ns max), Cache Line Size 10

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

	Region 0: I/O ports at b000 [size=256]

	Region 1: Memory at fdefe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	[virtual] Expansion ROM at fdd20000 [disabled] [size=128K]

	Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] (prog-if 00 [VGA])

	Subsystem: Info-Tek Corp. Unknown device 0401

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 10

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

	Region 0: Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

	Region 1: I/O ports at 6c00 [size=256]

	Region 2: Memory at fd4f0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

	[virtual] Expansion ROM at fd400000 [disabled] [size=128K]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint IRQ 0

		Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag+

		Device: Latency L0s <128ns, L1 <2us

		Device: AtnBtn- AtnInd- PwrInd-

		Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

		Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

		Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

		Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Port 0

		Link: Latency L0s <128ns, L1 <1us

		Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk+ ExtSynch-

		Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16

	Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

		Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

	Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

06:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]

	Subsystem: Info-Tek Corp. Unknown device 0400

	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 10

	Region 0: Memory at fd4e0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint IRQ 0

		Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

		Device: Latency L0s <128ns, L1 <2us

		Device: AtnBtn- AtnInd- PwrInd-

		Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

		Device: RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

		Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

		Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Port 0

		Link: Latency L0s <128ns, L1 <1us

		Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

		Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16

dmesg:

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 doscsi vga=0 real_root=/dev/evms/root udev doevms2 noapic)

Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 (root@inf-fw) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #1 SMP Mon Sep 4 15:17:06 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x00000000000f7fd0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fff3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fff30c0

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x00000001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003fff8f00

ACPI: MCFG (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fff9140

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fff8e40

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000003fff0000

NUMA: Using 63 for the hash shift.

Using node hash shift of 63

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000

On node 0 totalpages: 255899

  DMA zone: 1394 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 254505 pages, LIFO batch:31

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:11 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:11 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: Skipping IOAPIC probe due to 'noapic' option.

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: OEM00000 Product ID: PROD00000000 APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #2 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Processors: 2

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:b0000000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ a14a000000 size 32 MB

Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 doscsi vga=0 real_root=/dev/evms/root udev doevms2 noapic

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Disabling vsyscall due to use of PM timer

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2009.284 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 1019164k/1048512k available (5998k kernel code, 28960k reserved, 2113k data, 336k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4022.54 BogoMIPS (lpj=8045081)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0(2) -> Node 0 -> Core 0

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0ca0)

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12558042

Detected 12.558 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4026.75 BogoMIPS (lpj=8053508)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1(2) -> Node 0 -> Core 1

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ stepping 02

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 0 cycles, maxerr 489 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

migration_cost=196

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2807k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 0:18

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:06.0

Boot video device is 0000:06:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 1 :Cool:  *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

Generic PHY: Registered new driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

TC classifier action (bugs to netdev@vger.kernel.org cc hadi@cyberus.ca)

Sangoma WANPIPE Router v1.1 (c) 1995-2000 Sangoma Technologies Inc.

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: fdd00000-fddfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

  PREFETCH window: fdb00000-fdbfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: fda00000-fdafffff

  PREFETCH window: fd900000-fd9fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: fd800000-fd8fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd700000-fd7fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: fd600000-fd6fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd500000-fd5fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0f.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: fd400000-fd4fffff

  PREFETCH window: e8000000-efffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.0 (2006/03/15) Phillip Lougher

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W].

fuse init (API version 7.6)

JFS: nTxBlock = 7984, nTxLock = 63873

SGI XFS with ACLs, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0374:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0374:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0378:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0375:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0377:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0f.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0f.0:pcie03]

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5

pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> Link [LNK6] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.24.0 20060225 on minor 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> Link [LNK6] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

radeonfb: Retrieved PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=325.00 Mhz, System=200.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 40000

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

radeonfb: EDID probed

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

radeonfb (0000:06:00.0): ATI Radeon [` 

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (18 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Ethernet Channel Bonding Driver: v3.0.3 (March 23, 2006)

bonding: Warning: either miimon or arp_interval and arp_ip_target module parameters must be specified, otherwise bonding will not detect link failures! see bonding.txt for details.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Marvell 88E1101: Registered new driver

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.54.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 1

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01565:2503 bound to 0000:00:08.0

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

PPP MPPE Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256) (6 bit encapsulation enabled).

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California.

SLIP linefill/keepalive option.

Equalizer2002: Simon Janes (simon@ncm.com) and David S. Miller (davem@redhat.com)

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNK3] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth1: Identified chip type is 'RTL8169s/8110s'.

eth1: RTL8169 at 0xffffc2000003a000, 00:40:f4:ed:7b:da, IRQ 10

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP55: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:04.0

NFORCE-MCP55: chipset revision 161

NFORCE-MCP55: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP55: 0000:00:04.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf400-0xf407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: PS/2 Logitech Mouse as /class/input/input1

hdb: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

aoe: aoe_init: AoE v22 initialised.

pd: pd version 1.05, major 45, cluster 64, nice 0

pda: Autoprobe failed

pd: no valid drive found

pcd: pcd version 1.07, major 46, nice 0

pcd0: Autoprobe failed

pcd: No CD-ROM drive found

pf: pf version 1.04, major 47, cluster 64, nice 0

pf: No ATAPI disk detected

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [LUB2] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 5, io mem 0xfe02e000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for generic

usbcore: registered new driver usbserial_generic

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core

gs_module_init: cannot register gadget driver, ret=-22

Linux telephony interface: v1.00

md: linear personality registered for level -1

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  6172.000 MB/sec

raid5: using function: generic_sse (6172.000 MB/sec)

raid6: int64x1   1310 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   2128 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   2568 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   1789 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    2823 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    3708 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    3795 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (3795 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: multipath personality registered for level -4

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

device-mapper: 4.6.0-ioctl (2006-02-17) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

device-mapper: dm-multipath version 1.0.4 loaded

device-mapper: dm-round-robin version 1.0.0 loaded

device-mapper: dm-emc version 0.0.3 loaded

NET: Registered protocol family 26

GACT probability on

Mirror/redirect action on

netem: version 1.2

u32 classifier

    Perfomance counters on

    input device check on 

    Actions configured 

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 328 bytes per conntrack

ip_conntrack_pptp version 3.1 loaded

ip_nat_pptp version 3.0 loaded

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

ClusterIP Version 0.8 loaded successfully

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

IPVS: Registered protocols (TCP, UDP, AH, ESP)

IPVS: Connection hash table configured (size=4096, memory=64Kbytes)

IPVS: ipvs loaded.

IPVS: [rr] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [wrr] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [lc] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [wlc] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [lblc] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [lblcr] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [dh] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [sh] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [sed] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [nq] scheduler registered.

TCP bic registered

TCP cubic registered

TCP westwood registered

TCP highspeed registered

TCP hybla registered

TCP htcp registered

TCP vegas registered

TCP scalable registered

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

Bridge firewalling registered

Ebtables v2.0 registered

NET: Registered protocol family 4

NET: Registered protocol family 8

NET: Registered protocol family 20

NET4: DECnet for Linux: V.2.5.68s (C) 1995-2003 Linux DECnet Project Team

DECnet: Routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 16Kbytes

NET: Registered protocol family 12

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

CCID: Registered CCID 3 (ccid3)

CCID: Registered CCID 2 (ccid2)

SCTP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

TIPC: Activated (compiled Sep  4 2006 15:16:39)

NET: Registered protocol family 30

TIPC: Started in single node mode

powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.60.2)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x8 (1350 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xa (1300 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0xc, vid 0x8

BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 2 devices found

Freeing unused kernel memory: 336k freed

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LUBA] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 7, io mem 0xfe02f000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [LSID] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xE000 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xE008 irq 11

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123)

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7869 83:7d69 84:4023 85:7869 86:3c01 87:4023 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 586072368 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123)

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4773 85:7c69 86:3e01 87:4763 88:407f

ata2: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 586114704 sectors: LBA48

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6V300F0    Rev: VA11

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 586072368 512-byte hdwr sectors (300069 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 586072368 512-byte hdwr sectors (300069 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6V300F0    Rev: VA11

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sdb: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.1[B] -> Link [LFID] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.1 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xCC00 irq 10

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xCC08 irq 10

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi3 : sata_nv

Unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffc2001066cfbd RIP: 

<ffffffff880dc5c0>{:fdomain:__fdomain_16x0_detect+416}

PGD 1aa2067 PUD 1aa3067 PMD 3e9b1067 PTE ffffffff880dd163

Oops: 0009 [1] SMP 

CPU 0 

Modules linked in: fdomain BusLogic aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi ata_piix sata_vsc sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil sata_promise libata sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 ohci_hcd uhci_hcd

Pid: 3157, comm: insmod Not tainted 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 #1

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff880dc5c0>] <ffffffff880dc5c0>{:fdomain:__fdomain_16x0_detect+416}

RSP: 0000:ffff81003e6dbef8  EFLAGS: 00010246

RAX: 0000000000000005 RBX: 0000000000000008 RCX: ffffffff880ddfb8

RDX: ffffc2001066cfbd RSI: 0000000000000032 RDI: 0000000000000000

RBP: ffffffff880ddfb8 R08: ffffc2001066cfb8 R09: 0000000000000000

R10: 000000000000002e R11: 0000000000000000 R12: 00000000ffffffed

R13: 0000000000000000 R14: ffffffff880df8e0 R15: 00000000005815b0

FS:  0000000000580850(0063) GS:ffffffff80a76000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

CR2: ffffc2001066cfbd CR3: 000000003ebb2000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Process insmod (pid: 3157, threadinfo ffff81003e6da000, task ffff81003ea9cab0)

Stack: ffffffff880df8e0 0000000000006a20 00000000ffffffed 00000000005815b0 

       0000000000581590 ffffffff880dcbed 0000000000581590 ffffffff880e1064 

       0000000000581590 0000000000006a20 

Call Trace: <ffffffff880dcbed>{:fdomain:fdomain_16x0_detect+29}

       <ffffffff880e1064>{:fdomain:init_this_scsi_driver+100}

       <ffffffff8024e9d7>{sys_init_module+199} <ffffffff80209cde>{system_call+126}

Code: 0f b6 02 3a 01 75 10 ff ce 0f 84 f6 04 00 00 48 ff c2 48 ff 

RIP <ffffffff880dc5c0>{:fdomain:__fdomain_16x0_detect+416} RSP <ffff81003e6dbef8>

CR2: ffffc2001066cfbd

 GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.04 

GDT-HA: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.001.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.007.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 2.6.10)

Adaptec aacraid driver (1.1-5[2409]-mh1)

md: bind<dm-0>

md: bind<dm-1>

raid1: raid set md0 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: bind<dm-3>

md: bind<dm-4>

raid1: raid set md2 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [LNK4] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:01:07.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at ffffc20010670000.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:07.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> Link [LNK1] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

0000:01:08.0: 3Com PCI 3c905 Boomerang 100baseTx at 000000000001b800.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:08.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:09.0[A] -> Link [LNK2] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

0000:01:09.0: 3Com PCI 3c905 Boomerang 100baseTx at 000000000001b400.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:09.0 to 64

md: raidstart(pid 7052) used deprecated START_ARRAY ioctl. This will not be supported beyond July 2006

md: could not bd_claim dm-3.

md: autostart failed!

md: md1 stopped.

EXT3 FS on dm-6, internal journal

Adding 1044084k swap on /dev/evms/swap.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1044084k

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [LNK4] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth2:  setting full-duplex.

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

----------

## Vieri

ethtool:

Settings for eth0:

	Supported ports: [ MII ]

	Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

	                        100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

	                        1000baseT/Full 

	Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

	Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

	                        100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

	                        1000baseT/Full 

	Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

	Speed: 10Mb/s

	Duplex: Half

	Port: MII

	PHYAD: 0

	Transceiver: externel

	Auto-negotiation: on

	Supports Wake-on: g

	Wake-on: d

	Link detected: yes

driver: forcedeth

version: 0.54

firmware-version: 

bus-info: 0000:00:08.0

Settings for eth1:

	Supported ports: [ TP ]

	Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

	                        100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

	                        1000baseT/Full 

	Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

	Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

	                        100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

	                        1000baseT/Full 

	Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

	Speed: 100Mb/s

	Duplex: Half

	Port: Twisted Pair

	PHYAD: 0

	Transceiver: internal

	Auto-negotiation: on

	Supports Wake-on: pumbg

	Wake-on: g

	Current message level: 0x00000033 (51)

	Link detected: yes

driver: r8169

version: 2.2LK

firmware-version: 

bus-info: 0000:01:0a.0

----------

## Vieri

If I place the same Realtek 8169-S-32 giga nic into a slightly older motherboard (ASRock) and boot without the noapic option, network works just fine. So it must either be a kernel version or BIOS issue. Should I try to see if there's a BIOS upgrade or should I try downgrading the linux kernel? Suggestions anyone?

On the machine where the Realtek 8169-S-32 "works":

grub.conf:

title  DISK1 2.6.16-r1

root   (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 doscsi vga=0 real_root=/dev/evms/root udev doevms2

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r1

Linux rescue 2.6.16-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Mon Apr 10 18:39:27 CEST 2006 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+ GNU/Linux

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 02f1

	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0

	Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

		Command: BaseUnitID=0 UnitCnt=15 MastHost- DefDir- DUL-

		Link Control 0: CFlE+ CST- CFE- <LkFail- Init+ EOC- TXO- <CRCErr=0 IsocEn- LSEn- ExtCTL- 64b-

		Link Config 0: MLWI=16bit DwFcIn- MLWO=16bit DwFcOut- LWI=16bit DwFcInEn- LWO=16bit DwFcOutEn-

		Link Control 1: CFlE+ CST- CFE- <LkFail- Init+ EOC- TXO- <CRCErr=0 IsocEn+ LSEn+ ExtCTL- 64b-

		Link Config 1: MLWI=16bit DwFcIn- MLWO=16bit DwFcOut- LWI=8bit DwFcInEn- LWO=8bit DwFcOutEn-

		Revision ID: 1.03

		Link Frequency 0: 800MHz

		Link Error 0: <Prot- <Ovfl- <EOC- CTLTm-

		Link Frequency Capability 0: 200MHz+ 300MHz+ 400MHz+ 500MHz+ 600MHz+ 800MHz+ 1.0GHz+ 1.2GHz- 1.4GHz- 1.6GHz- Vend-

		Feature Capability: IsocFC+ LDTSTOP+ CRCTM- ECTLT- 64bA- UIDRD-

		Link Frequency 1: 800MHz

		Link Error 1: <Prot- <Ovfl- <EOC- CTLTm-

		Link Frequency Capability 1: 200MHz+ 300MHz+ 400MHz+ 500MHz+ 600MHz+ 800MHz+ 1.0GHz+ 1.2GHz- 1.4GHz- 1.6GHz- Vend-

		Error Handling: PFlE+ OFlE+ PFE- OFE- EOCFE- RFE- CRCFE- SERRFE- CF- RE- PNFE- ONFE- EOCNFE- RNFE- CRCNFE- SERRNFE-

		Prefetchable memory behind bridge Upper: 00-00

		Bus Number: 00

	Capabilities: [e0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 02fa

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

	Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR+ <PERR-

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 02fe

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 02f8

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 02f9

	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 02ff

	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0

	Capabilities: [44] #00 [00fe]

	Capabilities: [fc] #00 [0000]

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 027f

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

	Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 027e

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 10

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

	Memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-0000000000000000

	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

	Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

	Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

		Address: 00000000fee00000  Data: 40b9

	Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

	Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

		Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

		Device: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

		Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

		Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

		Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

		Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Port 2

		Link: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

		Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

		Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1

		Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

		Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

		Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

		Slot: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power-

		Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 10

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

	Memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-0000000000000000

	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

	Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

	Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

		Address: 00000000fee00000  Data: 40c1

	Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

	Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

		Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

		Device: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

		Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

		Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

		Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

		Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Port 1

		Link: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

		Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

		Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1

		Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

		Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

		Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

		Slot: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power-

		Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 10

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

	Memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-0000000000000000

	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

	Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

	Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

		Address: 00000000fee00000  Data: 40c9

	Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

	Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

		Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

		Device: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

		Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

		Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

		Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

		Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s, Port 0

		Link: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

		Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

		Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16

		Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

		Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

		Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

		Slot: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power-

		Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0242

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

	Region 0: Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

	Region 1: Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

	Region 3: Memory at fc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

	Expansion ROM at febe0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

	Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

		Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0270

	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0

	Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

		Command: BaseUnitID=9 UnitCnt=15 MastHost- DefDir- DUL-

		Link Control 0: CFlE+ CST- CFE- <LkFail- Init+ EOC- TXO- <CRCErr=0 IsocEn+ LSEn+ ExtCTL- 64b-

		Link Config 0: MLWI=8bit DwFcIn- MLWO=8bit DwFcOut- LWI=8bit DwFcInEn- LWO=8bit DwFcOutEn-

		Link Control 1: CFlE- CST- CFE- <LkFail+ Init- EOC+ TXO+ <CRCErr=0 IsocEn- LSEn- ExtCTL- 64b-

		Link Config 1: MLWI=8bit DwFcIn- MLWO=8bit DwFcOut- LWI=8bit DwFcInEn- LWO=8bit DwFcOutEn-

		Revision ID: 1.03

		Link Frequency 0: 800MHz

		Link Error 0: <Prot- <Ovfl- <EOC- CTLTm-

		Link Frequency Capability 0: 200MHz+ 300MHz+ 400MHz+ 500MHz+ 600MHz+ 800MHz+ 1.0GHz+ 1.2GHz- 1.4GHz- 1.6GHz- Vend-

		Feature Capability: IsocFC+ LDTSTOP+ CRCTM- ECTLT- 64bA- UIDRD-

		Link Frequency 1: 200MHz

		Link Error 1: <Prot- <Ovfl- <EOC- CTLTm-

		Link Frequency Capability 1: 200MHz- 300MHz- 400MHz- 500MHz- 600MHz- 800MHz- 1.0GHz- 1.2GHz- 1.4GHz- 1.6GHz- Vend-

		Error Handling: PFlE+ OFlE+ PFE- OFE- EOCFE- RFE- CRCFE- SERRFE- CF- RE- PNFE- ONFE- EOCNFE- RNFE- CRCNFE- SERRNFE-

		Prefetchable memory behind bridge Upper: 00-00

		Bus Number: 00

	Capabilities: [e0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0261

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a2)

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0264

	Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

	Region 4: I/O ports at 5000 [size=64]

	Region 5: I/O ports at 6000 [size=64]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 026d

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 225

	Region 0: Memory at febde000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 026e

	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

	Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 217

	Region 0: Memory at febdfc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Capabilities: [44] Debug port

	Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0265

	Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

	Region 4: I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0266

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 50

	Region 0: I/O ports at 0f80 [size=8]

	Region 1: I/O ports at 0f00 [size=4]

	Region 2: I/O ports at 0e80 [size=8]

	Region 3: I/O ports at 0e00 [size=4]

	Region 4: I/O ports at e000 [size=16]

	Region 5: Memory at febdd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [b0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/2 Enable-

		Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

	Capabilities: [cc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=32

	I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

	Memory behind bridge: faa00000-faafffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 40000000-400fffff

	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR+

	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

	Capabilities: [b8] #0d [0000]

	Capabilities: [8c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:10.2 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 AC97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0850

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0 (500ns min, 1250ns max)

	Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 233

	Region 0: I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

	Region 1: I/O ports at d400 [size=256]

	Region 2: Memory at febdc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0269

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 0 (250ns min, 5000ns max)

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 217

	Region 0: Memory at febdb000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Region 1: I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable+ DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

		!!! Possibly incomplete decoding

		Command: WarmRst+ DblEnd-

		Link Control: CFlE- CST- CFE- <LkFail- Init+ EOC- TXO- <CRCErr=0

		Link Config: MLWI=16bit MLWO=16bit LWI=16bit LWO=16bit

		Revision ID: 1.02

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

04:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

	Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 32 (8000ns min, 16000ns max), Cache Line Size 10

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 209

	Region 0: I/O ports at c800 [size=256]

	Region 1: Memory at faaffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Expansion ROM at 40000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

	Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r1 (root@rescue) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #1 SMP Mon Apr 10 18:39:27 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003bfb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003bfb0000 - 000000003bfc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003bfc0000 - 000000003bff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003bff0000 - 000000003c000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

63MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 245680

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 16304 pages, LIFO batch:3

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000fa850

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x11000503 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3bfb0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x11000503 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3bfb0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x11000503 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3bfb0390

ACPI: MCFG (v001 A M I  OEMMCFG  0x11000503 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3bfb0400

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x11000503 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3bfc0040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  K8N62 K8N62150 0x00000150 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x81] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3c000000:c2c00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 doscsi vga=0 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet real_root=/dev/evms/root udev doevms2

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c088c000 soft=c0884000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1607.583 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 961852k/982720k available (5060k kernel code, 20248k reserved, 2291k data, 316k init, 65216k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3224.33 BogoMIPS (lpj=6448674)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000001

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000001

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000010 00000001 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+ stepping 02

Total of 1 processors activated (3224.33 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

migration_cost=0

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2944k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=4

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:05.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P8._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P9._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0PA._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNED] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC9] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 18 devices

Generic PHY: Registered new driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

TC classifier action (bugs to netdev@vger.kernel.org cc hadi@cyberus.ca)

pnp: 00:0f: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: faa00000-faafffff

  PREFETCH window: 40000000-400fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1157740511.964:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.0 (2006/03/15) Phillip Lougher

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.26 [Flags: R/W].

JFS: nTxBlock = 7539, nTxLock = 60314

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[02fc:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[02fd:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[02fb:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie03]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Using specific hotkey driver

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

00:0e: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

lp0: console ready

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input1

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

NET3 PLIP version 2.4-parport gniibe@mri.co.jp

plip0: Parallel port at 0x378, using IRQ 7.

Marvell 88E1101: Registered new driver

Davicom DM9161E: Registered new driver

Davicom DM9131: Registered new driver

Cicada Cis8204: Registered new driver

LXT970: Registered new driver

LXT971: Registered new driver

QS6612: Registered new driver

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

PPP MPPE Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256) (6 bit encapsulation enabled).

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California.

SLIP linefill/keepalive option.

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8169s/8110s'.

eth0: RTL8169 at 0xf8804c00, 00:40:f4:ed:7b:da, IRQ 209

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP51: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0d.0

NFORCE-MCP51: chipset revision 161

NFORCE-MCP51: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP51: 0000:00:0d.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input2

hdd: BENQ DVD DD DW1640, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda:

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 < hdb5 >

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

aoe: aoe_init: AoE v2.6-14 initialised.

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [LUB2] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 217, io mem 0xfebdfc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

116x: driver isp116x-hcd, 03 Nov 2005

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LUB0] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 225, io mem 0xfebde000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

usb 2-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver cdc_acm

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.25:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

hiddev96: USB HID v1.11 Device [OMRON USB UPS] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-3

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for generic

usbcore: registered new driver usbserial_generic

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core

usbcore: registered new driver cytherm

drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.c: v1.0:Cypress USB Thermometer driver

usbcore: registered new driver emi26 - firmware loader

usbcore: registered new driver emi62 - firmware loader

usbcore: registered new driver usblcd

usbcore: registered new driver usbled

usbcore: registered new driver uss720

drivers/usb/misc/uss720.c: v0.6:USB Parport Cable driver for Cables using the Lucent Technologies USS720 Chip

drivers/usb/misc/uss720.c: NOTE: this is a special purpose driver to allow nonstandard

drivers/usb/misc/uss720.c: protocols (eg. bitbang) over USS720 usb to parallel cables

drivers/usb/misc/uss720.c: If you just want to connect to a printer, use usblp instead

Linux telephony interface: v1.00

ixj driver initialized.

md: linear personality registered for level -1

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  5068.000 MB/sec

raid5: using function: pIII_sse (5068.000 MB/sec)

raid6: int32x1    733 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    963 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    652 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    492 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     1381 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     2561 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1305 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    2026 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    2023 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    2639 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (2639 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: multipath personality registered for level -4

md: faulty personality registered for level -5

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

device-mapper: 4.5.0-ioctl (2005-10-04) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

device-mapper: dm-multipath version 1.0.4 loaded

device-mapper: dm-round-robin version 1.0.0 loaded

device-mapper: dm-emc version 0.0.3 loaded

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 6

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc2 (Wed Jan 04 08:57:20 2006 UTC).

no UART detected at 0x1

MTVAP port 0x378 is busy

snd_mtpav: probe of snd_mtpav failed with error -16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> Link [LACI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 233

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.2 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 58523 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 46949

ALSA device list:

  #0: Dummy 1

  #1: Virtual MIDI Card 1

  #2: MPU-401 UART at 0x330, irq 5

  #3: Intel ICH with ALC850 at 0xfebdc000, irq 233

GACT probability on

Mirror/redirect action on

netem: version 1.2

u32 classifier

    Perfomance counters on

    input device check on 

    Actions configured 

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (7677 buckets, 61416 max) - 232 bytes per conntrack

ctnetlink v0.90: registering with nfnetlink.

ip_conntrack_pptp version 3.1 loaded

ip_nat_pptp version 3.0 loaded

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

ClusterIP Version 0.8 loaded successfully

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

TCP cubic registered

TCP westwood registered

TCP highspeed registered

TCP hybla registered

TCP htcp registered

TCP vegas registered

TCP scalable registered

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

Bridge firewalling registered

NET: Registered protocol family 8

NET: Registered protocol family 20

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

CCID: Registered CCID 3 (ccid3)

SCTP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

TIPC: Activated (compiled Apr 10 2006 18:38:55)

NET: Registered protocol family 30

TIPC: Started in single node mode

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [LSA0] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 50

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF80 ctl 0xF02 bmdma 0xE000 irq 50

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE80 ctl 0xE02 bmdma 0xE008 irq 50

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123)

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4773 85:7c68 86:3e01 87:4763 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 490234752 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123)

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4773 85:7c68 86:3e01 87:4763 88:407f

ata2: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 490234752 sectors: LBA48

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6V250F0    Rev: VA11

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 490234752 512-byte hdwr sectors (251000 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 490234752 512-byte hdwr sectors (251000 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6V250F0    Rev: VA11

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sdb: 490234752 512-byte hdwr sectors (251000 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 490234752 512-byte hdwr sectors (251000 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.04 

GDT-HA: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= optionsFailed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

Fusion MPT base driver 3.03.07

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.03.07

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.03.07

md: bind<dm-0>

md: bind<dm-1>

raid1: raid set md0 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: bind<dm-5>

md: bind<dm-6>

raid1: raid set md1 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

ReiserFS: dm-8: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on dm-8

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on dm-8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 522100k swap on /dev/evms/swapa.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:522100k

Adding 522100k swap on /dev/evms/swapb.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:522100k

EXT3 FS on dm-8, internal journal

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.49.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

eth1: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01849:0269 bound to 0000:00:14.0

gameport: NS558 PnP Gameport is pnp00:08/gameport0, io 0x200, speed 627kHz

CS4232 soundcard not found or device busy

CS4232 soundcard not found or device busy

No WaveFront cards found or devices busy

No WaveFront cards found or devices busy

r8169: eth0: link up

eth1: no link during initialization.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

----------

## Vieri

Static electricity could have been the problem here.

I sometimes (and randomly) had issues with a perfectly working ATI Radeon PCI-Ex16 video card (sometimes the mobo would detect a vga failure).

After sevral attempts/reboots/maybe static discharges, the onboard ethernet niceventually started to work.

However, as I felt uncomfortable with such a "moody" board I went to my retail store and managed to have it replaced with an ASUS M2N-E which incidentally worked straight out of the box at least as far as video and NICs are concerned.

I still have to pass the noapic kernel parameter, though.

I still don't understand whether this means that basically all modern BIOS are "broken" (as suggested on the latest Knoppix livecd) or if the Linux kernel still lacks full BIOS-APIC support.

----------

